# And the G21 it is!



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Well, I finally got my butt on the range this morning with some Glocks. Took me long enough. LOL! I shot the G21. I'd like to try the G21SF still, but there wasn't one to rent. However, the G21 felt nice while I was shooting. It feels bulky when I'm holding it in the shop, but when I'm shooting it feels fine. I don't get that.

I didn't save my target, but I was impressed. I put 50 rounds through it and all but maybe the last six hit within about two inches of each other. Right around the end of the box of ammo a shell decided to kiss my cheek and, once again, I had a casing down my safety glasses. Hit the same spot my Sig got me in a year and half ago. It didn't mark since the glasses were odd shaped and it popped out when I shook my head. But the flinching started up again. So the last couple of shots were way low. 

I was impressed with how well it handled. The sights were great and easy to line up, and for such a light weight gun it wasn't hard to control at all (I shot an HK in 40 not too long ago and it was near impossible for me to keep a good grip on while firing, so it sort of tainted my opinion of light weight guns and calibers over 9mm going through them). And my final target was one I have only done with my 686 in the past. So I dare say it shoots better than my Sig ever did, even when she wasn't sick. 

So the decision is final. As soon as I have the money I will own a G21. Now I need to get my paws on the SF version to see if it feels better or the same.


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

Good choice. I'm getting the G21SF because I can wrap my hands around it. The regular G21 feels like a 2x4.

Thanks for sharing.


----------

